# Heart Attack Hike With Pics



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Saturday I decided I wanted to go fishing. Since there's so much snow and all the places I really wanted to go are closed I figured I'd try my luck and Moon Lake. After an hour of fishing and getting hot from standing on the shore I decided I'd had enough. One little bite wasn't enough to keep me on that lake.

I figured I was close enough to Yellowstone Canyon so I'd head over that way. Water is RAGING!

DSCN8832 by stimmie_78, on Flickr
3 of the 5 campgrounds in Yellowstone are closed. Water is dirty and cold. Then I had a crazy idea. I figured it was only 12:30 so I had plenty of time to go to Lily Lake. I knew there was a trail and it had been a long time since I have been there. I think it was in 97 or 98.

I got my pack set up, put on the fishing vest and headed up. That trail goes... STRAIGHT UP!

DSCN8853 by stimmie_78, on Flickr

About half way up I jumped a 5 point bull elk. Unfortunately I couldn't get the camera out in time. The trail is tough to see at times but it is there. There are a few spots where you have to sit on the log blocking the trail and swing your legs up and around and the you're basically sitting on the ground when you're on the uphill side. It's a steep one. I was glad I had my hands free to grab whatever tree/rock I needed to to help myself up. It took me about an hour to hike up. And after a good little rest I was ready for fishing!

There's about a 5 foot patch of grass around the edges of the lake that you have to fish over. But it wasn't too bad with my 7.5' pole. A few fish were jumping and There were a couple beavers swimming around where I first started fishing the lake.

DSCN8839 by stimmie_78, on Flickr

I ended up catching 5 good 12-14" brookies. 

DSCN8842 by stimmie_78, on Flickr
I brought 2 home. It was nice to be fishing and catching such beautiful fish.

It was only a 40 minute hike coming down. And even though it'll wear you out and give you a heart attack going up, I think I need to hit it again this year when I have more time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Heart Attack Hike*

Your nuts stimmie!! Glad you got some fish though, it makes it all worth while!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Heart Attack Hike*

I'm not nuts.... The guys that were up there already with KIDS are nuts..... and the two younger kids that had hiked up the hill with backpacks on so they could camp up there... they are beyond nuts..... I was the sane one up there Saturday!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome. :shock:   :? 8) :lol: :O•-:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I'm triple nuts then. Ive been up there about 5-6 times and pack a float tube in every time. That trail is deffinately a lung-buster. Coming down is borderline dangerous! Some years we've caught 17-18" brooks out on the lily pad edges. It's pretty tough from the bank.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd love to have the legs to take a tube up there. That would be awesome! I want to take my tube in to some lakes this year, but I don't think I'll take it on an extreme hike like that.


----------

